# Will you be my friend.



## littleowl (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2016)

Awwwwww.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Guitarist (May 8, 2016)

Cute


----------



## Redd (May 8, 2016)

Nice animal introduction. Did you take the pic LittleOwl?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 8, 2016)

So sweet!nthego:


----------



## littleowl (May 9, 2016)

All photo's I enter on any site . Are always taken by myself. I never use any other pictures. Thanks for the complements.


----------



## Redd (May 9, 2016)

Your pictures are awesome. Wonderful how you capture the closeups. That swan looks as if he is right in the room with me.


----------



## littleowl (May 9, 2016)

I use Canon lenses of 70/300 for close ups. I also use a Sigma 500 lens for when I am at such places as Welney Titchwell and other places.
These pictures were taken with either a Canon600d or700d. I find using a large lens lets you stand well back. And does not disturb what I am photographing.
I am self taught.


----------



## tortiecat (May 9, 2016)

WOW!  What amazing photos - thanks for posting them and hope to see more.


----------



## littleowl (May 10, 2016)

Thanks tortiecat


----------



## littleowl (May 10, 2016)




----------

